# Happy Birthday Harold_V



## kurtak (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold :!: 

And I want to thank you for all that you have contributed to this great forum - your contributions (along with many other members of this forum of course) has allowed for one of the great experiences in my life - which is the refining of PMs :!: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## kuma (Jul 14, 2015)

I'd like to second this, I wish you a very happy birthday Harold, and I wish you many happy returns!

Thank you for everything you do for this forum and it's members, you're appreciated here more than anyone else I've ever come across on any forum anywhere, thank you,  

All the very best and with my warm regards, 

Chris


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 14, 2015)

Thirded.
Wishing you a fantastic birthday Harold!


----------



## MarcoP (Jul 14, 2015)

Lucky me I've logged in this morning. While I hope you have a great day (and not just today), I'm pretty sure about ALL you have done, thanking you from the bottom of my heart. Other forums members holds the same respect but today it's your day, happy birthday Harold!

Marco


----------



## Palladium (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy 76!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 14, 2015)

Wishing you the Happiest Birthday possible. What you have meant to me and the forum can't be described. Have a wonderful day Sir! And many more!!!! 8)


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 14, 2015)

Birthday Harold_V
I've only known you here for a short time, I hope we all get to know you better and hope you enjoy every day.
Another day should be treated as if it were your first. Celebrated with what drives your passion.

Many more happy years for you bud.

B.S.


----------



## butcher (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Harold.

I hope you enjoy your birthday as much as I appreciate having you as a mentor.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold!! May you smile a big smile today knowing that you are respected and appreciated by many!! 

All the best to you and yours!! 

8)


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday my friend!

You have been an inspiration to me in many ways. I hope you have a great day and a nice leg of lamb for dinner.

Dave


----------



## Silver Sliver (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold, thank you for all you do for this forum and helping to educate us newbies. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## rewalston (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold, without you on this great forum, it wouldn't be the same. Your knowledge has helped many.

Rusty


----------



## artart47 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello my friend!
Don't know what I could add, everyone has said it all! You and Susan have a great day! Happy birthday Harold!
artart47


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy b-day Harold ! and many more !


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## eastky (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold Thank You for all you have done and do for the forum.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold!

This place would not be the same without you but today you should spend the day with your family.

8) 

Göran


----------



## Geo (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold. 

Even though we have never met, I consider you a friend. You have been a great mentor and teacher. I hope you have the best day you can possibly have. Please stay in good health my friend.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## 4metals (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold

76 and counting. Still counting is the good part! May you spend many more years counting.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## jonn (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Harold, hope you had a great day! Thank you for all that you do on the forum.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 15, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Phil


----------



## nickvc (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey Harold your even older than me and still going...
Many many happy returns 8)


----------



## Shark (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday. May you receive as much as you have given over the years.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks, all, for the glowing remarks and birthday wishes. It was a typical day for me--working on our house (on the roof). I had one project remaining, to build covers for the safety anchor points.

As Frugal suggested, Susan prepared one of my favorite meals (leg of lamb), so, coupled with the warmth of your comments, the day was quite memorable and enjoyable. 

Harold


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry,I am late....Happy Birthday,Harold!!!!!!
Would you mind sharing with us what you do to stay in good shape?.Jogging?,Zen meditation?,Pact with the Devil?.
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Manuel


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2015)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Would you mind sharing with us what you do to stay in good shape?.Jogging?,Zen meditation?,Pact with the Devil?.
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Manuel


Chuckle!
Most likely a pact with the Devil. 
I am, by nature, a rather lazy person, although I have always been willing to do the work required of me. However, the idea of exercising, or other mundane things doesn't appeal to me. I don't smoke (although I smoked a pipe for several years) and drink irregularly, hopefully, never to excess. I'm faithful to my wife and try to get enough sleep, although that doesn't always happen. I'm getting old, though, as I no longer have much stamina. It shows when I try to do much work. 

Nice hearing from you, Manuel. 

Harold


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 17, 2015)

Great to 'hear' from you Harold. Good to see that you're doing well. Please remember to stop in and say hello every once in a while. A lot of us miss your enlightening comments. Good health Sir!!!


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm late for the party :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
*Happy B-day Harold !*


----------

